# مجموعة كتب في الطرق ـ بالعربية



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق - Introduction to road Surveying.pdf
374 KB
تعلم برنامج Autodesk لتصميم الطرق.pdf
6,331 KB
تقنيات الطرق.pdf
4,194 KB
دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق.doc
681 KB
دليل المختبر لمشاريع الطرق.pdf
788 KB
دليل المراقب الفني للطرق.rar
112 KB
طرق تثبيت التربة للطبقات الرصف.rar
218 KB
http://www.4shared.com/account


----------



## odwan (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك وزادك علماً


----------



## السندباد المساحي (31 مايو 2009)

اية الجمال دة الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمدغلاب (1 يونيو 2009)

*اية الجمال دة الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## محمدين علي (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## PASEO (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة


----------



## hassanaki (1 يونيو 2009)

لا نجد من كلمات الشكر والامتنان ما يمكن ان تستحقه وبرجاء ارسال دليل المراقب الفني للطرق وكذلك طرق التثبيت لانها لم تنزل


----------



## مساح2006 (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله عملك دنيا واخرة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (1 يونيو 2009)

بشر ... مهندس متميز بجد


----------



## العماد اليماني (1 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة رررررررررررررائعه بحجم روعتك

مشكوررررررر


----------



## ابوهشوم (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي بشر بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


> لا نجد من كلمات الشكر والامتنان ما يمكن ان تستحقه وبرجاء ارسال دليل المراقب الفني للطرق وكذلك طرق التثبيت لانها لم تنزل


الرابط الأخير به كل الملفات


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## seddik bouhadeb (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ASAAD HAMID (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله عملك دنيا واخرة


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (2 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssss eng bishr


----------



## الطاهرعثمان (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...... جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## alkhatari (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزت محروس (3 يونيو 2009)

اللله يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## إسلام علي (3 يونيو 2009)

وجزاكم مثله .... شكراً للردود الإيجابية


----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك لك يا شيخ


----------



## hassanaki (7 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن ترسله لي علي الميل [email protected] لان الروابط لا تعمل وجزاك الله خير*​*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## alkhatari (7 يونيو 2009)

اين الرابط ممكن ارسالها على عنواني مجددا مع التقدير 
[email protected]


----------



## إيهاب خطاب (7 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله عملك دنيا واخرة وشكرا لك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## ahmed almasah (8 يونيو 2009)

هل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسا نبارك الله فيك


----------



## سfر (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
شباب ابي بحث عن اضاءة الطرق باقصى سرعة بلييييززز


----------



## sofiane2424 (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات


----------



## ahmadj5 (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفقك و مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## إسلام علي (14 يونيو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6341529/f944b47f/sharing.html
وهذا الرابط مرة أخرى> قسم هندسة المرور


> *هل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان بارك الله فيك*


يسمع من بقك ربنا


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (14 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة من الكتب رائعة ارجو من الله ان يجعل بعدد حروفها حسنات في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق غراب (14 يونيو 2009)

Good job thanks and see u


----------



## فارس حماد (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق غراب (14 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرضي عنك وعن الجميع ويهديك والجميع ياررررررررب قل امين


----------



## ROUDS (14 يونيو 2009)




----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

آمييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## saif2222 (18 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر الك يا غالي
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## رامي فهمي (18 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة رائعة بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود السوهاجي (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الحروب (25 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود طيب


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 يناير 2010)

Thank u 4 this effort


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* مشكور اخي علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 فبراير 2010)

*وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (1 مارس 2010)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين 
اشكرك على ههذه المجموعة الرائعة 
جاري التحميل منها


----------



## إسلام علي (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عطا (2 مارس 2010)

لا اجد كلامات للشكرك بارك اللة لك والف مليون شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعل هذا العمل في موازين اعمالك
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## tetos (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوراااااا جدا


----------



## tetos (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## كروم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## amous (1 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير .. اخي الكريم 
علي جهدك الكبير 

بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جداجداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس العزي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعة جميلة نرجوا المزيد


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (9 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا يا باشا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور عالكتب الجيده والمفيده


----------



## محمد عميرة (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد رحيم (12 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق - introduction to road surveying.pdf
> 374 kb
> تعلم برنامج autodesk لتصميم الطرق.pdf
> 6,331 kb
> ...


 بارك الله فيك ولك مني الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا أخي


----------



## eng 2007 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك​


----------



## محمد الصبروط (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلام على الإبداع ياهندسة .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## Adel Nuri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## روافد1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## مهندس احمد فكرى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## zxzx_0007 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## elfaki (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً أخى الكريم و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## هاجس اليمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*]انا اشكركم كثير جدا
المهندس كامل محمد من دونكم مافيش له صوت


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كله على الله ونحن فقراء له أخي هاجس اليمن


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على كل جزء في هذه المشاركة وخاصة تعليم برنامج تصميم الطرق. كتاب رائع


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank U


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام حامد محمد (13 يناير 2011)

مجموعة رائعة من الكتب الهامة لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد دا


----------



## العريجي محمد (23 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخي وبارك الله عملك دنيا واخرة*​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياقوت على (4 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حمودي العراقي (22 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa tawfeek (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

[جراكم الله كل خيروبارك فيكم .........................


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (24 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 يناير 2012)

انت حقا انسان كريم نعجز عن الشكر


----------



## وضاح89 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## toorreessss (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## toorreessss (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (9 مارس 2012)

عمل ومجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (9 مارس 2012)

ماشاء الله ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## moatef (9 مارس 2012)

فعلا مجهود جميل جدا شكرا جدااا


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (9 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذه الروائع الهندسية*


----------



## eng-sharif (10 مارس 2012)

جميل


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## leocaesar (3 أغسطس 2012)

لو في امكانية لرفع الموضوع مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (4 أغسطس 2012)

غير موجودة


----------



## ahmed_90_a (10 أغسطس 2012)

استاذ ممكن تحولة على رابط الاخر لان ما يفتح الرابط عندي حوله الى ميديا فاير لو سمحت لان اني محتاج جدا لهذه الكتب و شكرا على الجهد الكبير و جزاك الله خير


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا الروابط لم تعد تعمل يا ليت اللي عنده نت سريع وحمل الكتب يعيد رفعها


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## المهندس محمد ساسى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخى اسلام ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## doulfine (27 يناير 2013)

محتوى السيرفير فارغ لايوجد اي شي
جزاك الله كل خير ممكن نعيد رفعها الى سيرفير الله يرحم بها والدك


----------



## eng-sharif (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م. طاهر سليم (29 يناير 2013)

هل يمكن اعادة رفع هذه الكتب 
لان اللينكات الخاصة بتحميلها غير فعالة


----------



## 7atom (4 مايو 2014)

لو سمحتم الروابط مش شغاله وانا محتاج معلومات عن الطرق<br><br>


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (6 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (6 مايو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى 

ارجو منك ارسال الرابط


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (12 مايو 2014)

الرابط شامل مجموعه كتب المساحه كلها 


كتب المساحة by مكتبة مساحة مجانية ل. - 4shared


----------



## محمد_غاندي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم
ولكن يبدو أن الموقع الذي عليه الملفات قد أزال الملفات لطول المدة أو لعدم التنزيل لفترة طويلة أو لأي سبب أخر
من فضلكم إذا كان في المقدور إعادة تنزيل الملفات أكون شاكر جدا
وذلك للإفادة وشكرا علي كل حال


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed elemam (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mohamed laith (2 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (6 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد_غاندي (9 ديسمبر 2016)

هل بوجد طريقة لتجديد الرابط لو سمحت
ومشكور علي المجهود


----------



## فالكون (10 ديسمبر 2016)

The file link that you requested is not valid 


----------



## سمير عمار (7 يناير 2017)

Unify oversight bodies on the roads
And its impact in the reduction of road accidents in Giza Governorate
Abstract
• The study examined the research and analysis is an important and influential theme in the life of Egyptian society in general and that of what caused the negative effects on the individual and society and the loss of the human element, which is invaluable in the end the negative influence of economic and social development plans and overall output and economic growth rates
• The study is divided into five major chapters in addition to the necessary recommendations to reduce this phenomenon, as well as supplements that included the results of a poll conducted by a researcher in the field by its designer form an artistic way is distributed to motorists to be met to get information on many most important road accidents and road MOST common occurrence of accidents to maintain
• the first chapter dealt with: the current status of the road network in Giza Governorate and to identify the types of roads to maintain and lengths, both paved roads or dirt roads, as well as the distribution of these methods at the level of cities and centers and neighborhoods of Giza governorate because the road network and intensity of the important and influential elements in the study of road accidents because it reflects a geographic and economic realities of the direct and influence the size of this phenomenon
Also addressed this chapter interrelation between the Roads Law No. 84/1968 and private roads public, as amended, and its implementing regulations and direct relationship or indirect road accident which has been clarified in the context of talking about this topic as well as the separation of road safety program and its relationship to address the reduction of road accidents as well as their role in reducing road accidents also then chapter to move two important points: first, the philosophy of the unification of supervision points on roads and describes the philosophy that the use of the integrated system for the management of road accidents through an integrated information system which allows to take appropriate decisions and determine priorities for infrastructure work / traffic safety / study the conditions of the road and others to limit the phenomenon of accidents and this will only be achieved through the implementation of the program of safety on the roads and the unification of supervision destinations scope of the province as illustrated in Figure 4.
It proposed and the second on the establishment of engineering management and safety of roads and transport to the scope of Giza and planned to specialized numerous tasks, including collection and analysis of all statistical data road accident and take necessary measures to confront and reduction measures by identifying the most common way in accidents, their causes and how to address them, as well as the preparation of a map (incidents road traffic) and contribute to the development of safety standards and safety on the road network to maintain and raise the scientific and professional level of human elements that operate in this area and there are many of the proposed terms of reference included in the study.
• The second chapter and private safety and traffic scope of Giza governorate dealt with the subject from another perspective, a relevant authorities with traffic safety an internal transport and local development ministries as well as the bodies of assistance in the field of traffic safety, a financial, trade and industry, health, culture, education, social and higher education, solidarity and their role is important ministries in reducing road accidents.
It also addressed those who contribute to the system input traffic and the required tasks to achieve safety to maintain all of which described in detail in the study
The concluding chapter to clarify the size of the movement of vehicles in Giza Governorate during the period from 2010 to 2015 m, which shows the extent of development in the volume of vehicles to maintain, which rose by more than 50%
• The third chapter car accidents in Giza Governorate and economic cost of these accidents, which were estimated by economists specialists
• The fourth chapter car accidents in Giza and the total of the Republic and that the results showed that the total number of accidents in Giza Governorate was an incident in 1704, equivalent to 13.6% of the total accidents over the country.
• The fifth chapter handled the economic cost of road accidents and that the results showed that this cost is estimated at 30.2 billion pounds over the country. At the level of the governorate of Giza this cost amounted to 2.3 billion pounds, equivalent to 7.6% of the total republic is here Create engineering management and road safety essential to study this phenomenon and take methods to reduce them and to propose policies and programs to address them
• In conclusion, the study needed to reduce this phenomenon recommendations
Preparation Engineer / Samir Ammar
Director of the Technical Office of the Department of the Directorate of Roads and Transport in Giza
Member of the Arab Road Association


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عبداللطيف (26 يناير 2017)

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير​


----------



## engineer (14 مارس 2017)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

